# Any members in Dublin, Ireland??



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

My wife and I are travelling to Dublin for St. Patrick's day. Anyone from the area?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

You are a lucky man. I went to Dublin for St. Patrick's Day in 2007. If I can give you any advise at all, it is to go to the Guinness Factory. They give out free beer on the holiday weekend, and not just regular old Guinness, all different types.

Also, my wife says you should go to the zoo, as we didn't get a chance to go because there was a blizzard the day we were planning to go.


----------

